# Garmin varia radar system - Whos going to adopt?



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So garmin released a whole bunch of lighting systems.

Garmin Varia Bike Lights Bundle | Competitive Cyclist

Garmin Varia Rearview Radar Light Bundle | Competitive Cyclist

Garmin Varia Rearview Radar Tail Light | Competitive Cyclist

Garmin Varia Headlight - Headlights | Competitive Cyclist

Garmin Varia Tail Light - Headlights | Competitive Cyclist

While the radar system looks cool, and can tell you how far back cars are. I just couldnt justify it as seeing a cycling mirror can be just as good.

The turn signal button looks like a unique feature.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

A customer came in this weekend with it on his bike, looked pretty cool. We all drooled for a bit. I'd love to try it and see how it works, it's a good idea.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I don't see the radar rear light being much use. I see it being more of a nuisance than anything, constantly warning you of close cars. Knowing a car is behind you isn't much of a benefit. It's not going to tell you if you're going to get hit or just buzzed. 

The headlight looks like a cool idea where it adjusts brightness based on speed. But it only works with the Edge 1000. F' that. 
And $200 for a 600lm light that only lasts 2.5hrs! F' that too.

The regular tail light looks cool. Adjusting brightness based on speed and stopping is a good idea. And $69 is reasonable. But 4hr burn time? WTF?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I think it'd be more useful if it emitted a bright strobe at motorists who got too close.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I've been experimenting with my car interactions. One thing I've noticed is that if I turn my head to start to look back at the car that is about to overtake me, they give me more room. Depending on where you ride, this could be extremely useful or really annoying. With that said, I could see the radar as a tool to use this "head check" and cause cars to give me a bit more room. The $299 bundle is a bit pricey, especially when you look at all the variables (see tlg's post).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Worthless to me.

I don't need tech to tell me when a car is behind me. I ride down the center of the road, well my direction lane anyway. I keep a very keen eye on what's behind me by both looking back frequently and paying attention with my ears. When a car approaches, I move over. I then move right back to the center of the road. I never ride with lots of traffic or with earphones in. This thing is absolutely worthless to me.

Oh, and I use proper hand signals for turning and I also use them to speak with cars. If I'm going up a hill and can see the road is not clear, I put an open hand back telling the car behind not to pass. If the road is clear ahead, I wave them through with my hand. I constantly communicate with all cars. Even cars passing in the other direction always get a head nod.


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

Extremely pricey.. I love cue the dark you're getting run over music in the ad.. The light seemed to suck even in their video from the cab of the truck.. It does look nice and would be an add on toy if you have the money to spend on it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqJ0WrTOQ-A


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Somewhat clever. Certainly nifty technology. But as a long-time and practiced mirror user, I think the mirror provides all the information this radar does, plus a lot more (the radar can't see whether a vehicle is going to buzz you close, or how wide the vehicle is, etc.), and provides it in a more immediate and more easily interpreted form. But if you really don't like to use a mirror, this might provide some benefit.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I think this system has a series of light that get brighter as the car behind you gets closer? I suspect that a helmet camera may be a deterrent for deliberate aholes that think it's fun to see how close they can come.

Jail time is likely the only cure for oblivious texters.


SauronHimself said:


> I think it'd be more useful if it emitted a bright strobe at motorists who got too close.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Here's a demonstration of it working by DC Rainmaker. He's got his bike parked off the side of the road as cars go by. But on the display unit, you'd think they're all on a collision course.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I like the idea as I'm out of my own a lot with many roads with no shoulders for cyclist. I have a mirror but I don't use it often.. Closed video over Bluetooth in the next step.. I mean I could do it with my camera already but I'm sure battery life sucks


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> I like the idea as I'm out of my own a lot with many roads with no shoulders for cyclist. I have a mirror but I don't use it often..


I'm curious... if there's no shoulder and (you think from this device) a car is going to hit you from behind... what will you do? 
Of course you won't know how close the car is to you. So what would you do differently as each car passes you?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Occasionally the can sneak up on me... With the amounts of hybrids out there getting more and more.

I'd ride into the ditch or into the dirt rather then getting tagged by a vehicle. 100-150 yards advance notice.. I can prepare myself for action if needed and take a good look back when the are closer.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I think one of the things it will do is tell you when it is safe to come across the lane to make a left turn or move into the left turn lane. I kind of like it. The brightness is something i'd need to see.


tlg said:


> I'm curious... if there's no shoulder and (you think from this device) a car is going to hit you from behind... what will you do?
> Of course you won't know how close the car is to you. So what would you do differently as each car passes you?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I will likely try it out.. Maybe just the back half since I have the garmin 1000 .


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

SwiftSolo said:


> I think this system has a series of light that get brighter as the car behind you gets closer? I suspect that a helmet camera may be a deterrent for deliberate aholes that think it's fun to see how close they can come.
> 
> Jail time is likely the only cure for oblivious texters.


Red light is the easiest on the eyes, which is why I don't have much hope with the Varia system. A rapid white or green strobe would be better. Since distracted drivers might not see it either way, perhaps wiring a Varia radar to a rear facing HornIt would be best.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> I have a mirror but I don't use it often..


why not? 

Genuinely curious.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> I think it'd be more useful if it emitted a bright strobe at motorists who got too close.


Or an intense and rapid series of high energy UV laser pulses.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tlg said:


> I don't see the radar rear light being much use. I see it being more of a nuisance than anything, constantly warning you of close cars. Knowing a car is behind you isn't much of a benefit. It's not going to tell you if you're going to get hit or just buzzed.
> 
> *The headlight looks like a cool idea where it adjusts brightness based on speed. But it only works with the Edge 1000. F' that.
> And $200 for a 600lm light that only lasts 2.5hrs! F' that too.*
> ...


If they could figure a way to get the light to rec the ANT from your speed sensor, that would be better.

70 for a smart tail light is a good number

A horrible number is that $200 for 600 lm for 2.5 hrs you wrote. That is just not worth it. 600 lm for 6 hrs at that price and maybe that would be ok.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

wgscott said:


> Or an intense and rapid series of high energy UV laser pulses.


Free lasik?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

There is one very cool feature here - the mount on top of the light. That's it. This is yet another answer to a question no one asked. 

Look at it like this... The main benefit of that headlight is battery management, e.g. dim the light when/where you don't need it; keep it bright/pointed when/where you need it. How about - instead of a 600 lumen 2.5 hour light, you spend the same $$$ on a MUCH brighter light with a MUCH better battery. Then, you have the beam bright all the time, remaining visible (in addition to being able to see) to all the cars that are on the road and those about to be on the road. You know, those pesky cars entering the road that might not see your 600 lumen beam in "_I'm going slow now, let's dim this already barely adequate beam_" mode. 

But really... I do like that mount.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

How do you feel about disc brakes?

Actually, my interest is in the tail light/ radar from behind feature.


OldZaskar said:


> There is one very cool feature here - the mount on top of the light. That's it. This is yet another answer to a question no one asked.
> 
> Look at it like this... The main benefit of that headlight is battery management, e.g. dim the light when/where you don't need it; keep it bright/pointed when/where you need it. How about - instead of a 600 lumen 2.5 hour light, you spend the same $$$ on a MUCH brighter light with a MUCH better battery. Then, you have the beam bright all the time, remaining visible (in addition to being able to see) to all the cars that are on the road and those about to be on the road. You know, those pesky cars entering the road that might not see your 600 lumen beam in "_I'm going slow now, let's dim this already barely adequate beam_" mode.
> 
> But really... I do like that mount.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> why not?
> 
> Genuinely curious.


maybe I have not found the right one... they are not very stylish..and for me hard to use. (atleast the small ones are)


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Cool idea from a tech standpoint, but not sure it's offers anything beyond what I can already do with my ears.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

OldZaskar said:


> There is one very cool feature here - the mount on top of the light. That's it. This is yet another answer to a question no one asked.
> 
> Look at it like this... The main benefit of that headlight is battery management, e.g. dim the light when/where you don't need it; keep it bright/pointed when/where you need it. How about - instead of a 600 lumen 2.5 hour light, you spend the same $$$ on a MUCH brighter light with a MUCH better battery. Then, you have the beam bright all the time, remaining visible (in addition to being able to see) to all the cars that are on the road and those about to be on the road. You know, those pesky cars entering the road that might not see your 600 lumen beam in "_I'm going slow now, let's dim this already barely adequate beam_" mode.
> 
> But really... I do like that mount.


I'm with you, I don't see its utility at all. You are going to rely on that thing to know where vehicles are? Not me. I don't use a mirror, but at least a mirror is showing you reality, not a scenario based on a sequence of programming. I drive almost exclusively using my mirrors for rearward and side viewing. Good stuff. They work great. And again, if someone is looking at their lap texting and they are going to drill you, this isn't going to help one bit. Unless this thing can predict the future? Odds of this making you safer out there have got to be incredibly small.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> maybe I have not found the right one... they are not very stylish..and for me hard to use. (atleast the small ones are)


Not much in cycling is stylish to non cyclist.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

LuckyB said:


> Not much in cycling is stylish to non cyclist.


they are not stylish to a cyclist either.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> If I'm going up a hill and can see the road is not clear, I put an open hand back telling the car behind not to pass. If the road is clear ahead, I wave them through with my hand.


Sounds great until:

1) driver mistakes you're open hand as waving on and an accident occurs
2) you wave driver on and someone comes speeding in the opposite direction, combined w/ driver in your direction moving slowly or hesitating and causing an accident.

You can bet you'll be blamed for it and probably held liable for causing the accident.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> Sounds great until:
> 
> 1) driver mistakes you're open hand as waving on and an accident occurs
> 2) you wave driver on and someone comes speeding in the opposite direction, combined w/ driver in your direction moving slowly or hesitating and causing an accident.
> ...


I'm not sure how one would mistake a stationary open hand that clearly means, "Hold."

Regarding your second point, it's doubtful you could be held liable for waving on a motorist who then collides with oncoming traffic for two reasons. First, the driver would have to prove it, and as the accused you would have no obligation to incriminate yourself. Second, in every state's traffic laws I've read it is the sole responsibility of the overtaking vehicle to ensure it is safe to pass.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> Sounds great until:
> 
> 1) driver mistakes you're open hand as waving on and an accident occurs
> 2) you wave driver on and someone comes speeding in the opposite direction, combined w/ driver in your direction moving slowly or hesitating and causing an accident.
> ...


I've waived on plenty that are timid and don't listen. If I'm at the top of a hill and can see it's clear, but if they're still coming up it, they can't see anything. Do they trust me and go or be timid and wait to see for themselves? Most trust me but a good percentage will wait and look for themselves. Some drivers are indeed timid enough to wait too long, I act accordingly in those situations. 

There are times when I decide not to wave them on and let them make the call themselves. There are times when I wave them on, they don't go, then I move right to the middle of the road and stay there because it's a dangerous area. I am in no way afraid to interact and communicate with cars. I feel it keeps me much safer than someone that just rides to the right.

If someone wants to try to hold me liable for participating in their car accident, I'll be ready with my lawyer to take it on.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

My $15 bar-end mirror tells me a ton more...Did I mention it is only $15USD?


Garmin, go DIAF. Oh and fix your Edge frimware before making more useless tech crap no one needs.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

That does look like a sexy mount though.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Meh. I wouldn't want to have to keep eyes on some device to know where cars are. Once I learned to grab the back of my seat with the hand corresponding to my head turn - I had great visibility and no more issues with cars. The would probably be really helpful to someone who is deaf.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

^ I'm sure it could be audio as well... As long as the volume is adjustable and maybe even decreasing once the initial pickup. 
With an out front mount I figure it will be in my vision anyways or I can always ride like Froome staring at my stem.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

spdntrxi said:


> ^ I'm sure it could be audio as well... As long as the volume is adjustable and maybe even decreasing once the initial pickup.
> With an out front mount I figure it will be in my vision anyways or I can always ride like Froome staring at my stem.


I always look where I was going, except for an occasional look at my multi-function speedometer (usually to check what time it was or how far into my route I was).


----------



## Goldriverdude (Dec 10, 2011)

This looks like something that would work great for me. I am completely deaf in one ear and I have trouble identifying the direction of where sounds come from. If I am not paying close attention to my mirror, I am often surprised when a car or truck passes me. I would love to test one of these out.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't need a mirror or radar or even a magical pixie flying next to me to know a car is approaching. Just the tires on the road at speeds greater than 20 mph make enough noise to know when a car is coming. I do use a mirror but only to check when it might be clear to cross. I agree it's neat but ultimately worthless. As one who has been hit from behind I can tell you there isn't much you can do to avoid it. The idiot in the car just needs to intentionally not hit you.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Goldriverdude said:


> This looks like something that would work great for me. I am completely deaf in one ear and I have trouble identifying the direction of where sounds come from. If I am not paying close attention to my mirror, I am often surprised when a car or truck passes me. I would love to test one of these out.


i too am deaf in one ear. Generally if I look up when i hear a car and don't see one in front of me I know it's behind me. Keep it simple...


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Where I bike, it's easy. Assume a car is always behind you and sadly I would be correct 95% of the time. This is one gadget that is a solution in search of a problem in my humble. 

Also, when I'm driving an auto, I NEVER take the word/instruction of a cyclist. It is always my call to make as if something happens it is my fault. The other day I cam up behind a person I usually ride with as I approached a light. He was waving like a hummingbird for me to come through as he drifted across lanes to get left. I would not pass the same as if he were a car doing the same thing. My call was to keep the situation in front of me where I had control and also (although he didn't realize it) hold following traffic so he and his mate could get over.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

i'm interested, there are a couple of places on my normal "long" loop, that are both ~3km in length, all a downhill run, so you sit on around 40km/h give or take, these are both old highways, where the new highway is located right next to it, so with the wind noise in my ears and the traffic from the highway, you can't hear any car coming behind (or truck more scarily), so even though they arn't heavily trafficked when you do come across one, it's can be scarry...
Of course locally $AU260 for those two bits of road...$50 and I'd already have one.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Wasn't there an issue with policemen coming down with testicular cancer from sitting with the radar gun in their laps while waiting for targets? Do you really want a radar device permanently mounted directly beneath your butt?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

bradkay said:


> Do you really want a radar device permanently mounted directly beneath your butt?


Who would balk at being told they have a hot ass?


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

Pitt,
It's a novel idea,but it will only really work with a bike helmet with heads up display, find one of those for the masses


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Interesting idea but the tail light looks totally useless in the daylight. If they used a light like the Bontrager Flare R it might be useful.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

SauronHimself said:


> Who would balk at being told they have a hot ass?


Not to mention the RF radiation cooking your family jewels every ride.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll bet Garmin never thought of that. Think of the money we'll all collect in our class action.


Retro Grouch said:


> Not to mention the RF radiation cooking your family jewels every ride.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bradkay said:


> Wasn't there an issue with policemen coming down with testicular cancer from sitting with the radar gun in their laps while waiting for targets? Do you really want a radar device permanently mounted directly beneath your butt?


There was an issue with some policemen claiming that, and suing radar gun manufacturers. None of those suits were successful. The non-ionizing microwave radiation from these things does not break DNA (unlike the kinds of radiation that cause cancer). The only way it could have any biological effect is from heating tissue, and it's not powerful enough to do that to any significant (or even measurable) extent.

You have a lot more RF energy beaming through your brain every time you talk on your cell phone, if you're looking for something to worry about ;-)


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I think my brother in law told me he was going to try the radar thing. I'll check in with him and see if he got one and what he thinks. Personally, I've kind of wanted turn signals as long as they were small, weatherproof and only needed recharging rarely. I also kind of like the idea of, but have not bought, Sigma's side pull brake activated rear brake light.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So DC rainmaker has his full review up.

Garmin Varia Bike Radar System In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Very happy with my Bontrager Flar R so far,I'll wait for a less bulky Garmin Varia's model.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Got one about 2 week's ago, seems to work pretty well so far. A few false positives but, yeah I like it. Did a 3 and a half hour ride yesterday, went through 1 of the 5 battery bars


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Got rear radar for Christmas, and had good impressions from it on my first ride. The technology is definitely impressive and I bet future generation models will be spectacular. As one would expect with a new product, there are some slight user experience gripes.

I have the rear radar paired with an Edge 520.

Cons off the bat:

-Probably as aerodynamic as a parachute

-LEDs not that impressive compared to other rear lights (personally I like the Planet Bike Superflash line), and options to manually set them are lacking given that there are like 8 of them-- you either get 4 blinky or 2 steady

-No way to just have radar on and light off or vice versa, user should have that choice if that saves battery (maybe it doesn't)... and if you want to ignore or turn radar off on the fly it's way too many button presses on the Edge 520 to make it go away. [EDIT: Apparently you can have radar on and light off, but as is often the case with Garmin stuff, instructions/documentation on how to do so is sparse... I will try it out and see what happens. Still listing this in the con section because it's not intuitive and instructions seem non-existent.]

-Battery life questionable based on specs, I would worry about it on a rural century ride where the thing might come in most handy. Seems like it's primed to crap out right when it's getting dark out and you're getting tired and zombified.

-I'm also concerned with using it causing faster battery drain on my Edge as the screen lights up more, another sensor is attached, etc.

BUT...

If you're good with a mirror I'm sure that's very helpful, and as per common sense at the end of the day you need to rely on your eyes and ears most. But the Varia does more than tell you there's a car behind you. It gives you an idea of how many, how far away, and how fast they are approaching. For me it definitely gave me good warning on when to shift from the center of a lane to the shoulder when traffic was approaching.

My hearing isn't the best and there are a ton of places I ride where you'd have trouble hearing a car coming anyway because of wind or winding roads. Plus, now you have near silent hybrids creeping up on you. Varia definitely helps keep you from getting surprised, that's the main thing. 

DC Rainmaker said as much as it's true... the thing is not going to prevent an inattentive driver from hitting you, but it's possibly going to wake an inattentive YOU up when you need it. I feel safer with it on.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

After four months of using it, my initial impression hasn't changed much. It's great, hopefully newer versions will be even better. Main improvements I'd hope they make are better rear light and better battery (although I haven't had the battery run out during a ride yet where it started fully charged).


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

What's the longest ride you've done where it lasted the full time?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I've done 4.5 hours.. No problems
I only got the rear as I have a fly12



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

cobra_kai said:


> What's the longest ride you've done where it lasted the full time?


Longest I've done is 4 hours and it had juice left. I still worry about it lasting for all day, or something like a century.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I did an almost 5 hour ride and the thing said 1/3 batter left. Not entirely sure how accurate it is on that.I have had it run out once,when there was a software updat to my edge and it took away the battery field, took some flapping about to re add and now works fine again.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I am seriously considering this (enough so that it is influencing what Garmin head unit I get).


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Price has gone down on it recently, too. If you are in Bay Area PM me, maybe you can take mine for a test ride.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

wgscott said:


> I am seriously considering this (enough so that it is influencing what Garmin head unit I get).


While it isn't perfect and it doesn't replace having a look or your ears, it really is a handy bit of gear. ot much use in heavy traffic, but for ligth traffic in town it lets you know a bit more info and in spars out of town roads it its good too, especially when on long medium fast decents (40-50km/h) when wind noise gets up and you would rather pay attention to the road then be looking behind.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

5 hours is pretty solid. If it could make it to 7 or 8 that would cover pretty much the longest I spend out on a bike. I'll definitely be interested in v2 when it is released.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

mik_git said:


> While it isn't perfect and it doesn't replace having a look or your ears, it really is a handy bit of gear. ot much use in heavy traffic, but for ligth traffic in town it lets you know a bit more info and in spars out of town roads it its good too, especially when on long medium fast decents (40-50km/h) when wind noise gets up and you would rather pay attention to the road then be looking behind.


I just don't understand. If you go back earlier in this thread you'll see why if you read my comments.

So let me get this straight: Doesn't replace having to look or use your ears, only really has any value out in the country and even then only when there's a lot of wind noise...

Come on now.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Nothing replaces looking and listening... but it's still a handy device. Much appreciated on back country roads in the TT position on my TT bike. I'm usually first to notice in the pace line when a vehicle is approaching as well, which is pretty handle when we are passing other riders.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> I just don't understand. If you go back earlier in this thread you'll see why if you read my comments.
> 
> So let me get this straight: Doesn't replace having to look or use your ears, only really has any value out in the country and even then only when there's a lot of wind noise...
> 
> Come on now.


OK maybe my explanation isn't very good, but I personally find it to be a very handy bit of gear that I use all the time on the road. Is it perfect,no. Is it necessary, no. Is it handy, for sure. Probably not for you, but I like how it flashes more and brighter the closer cars get, and maybe for 70% of the ride I'll ignore it as I don't need the info it's giving me, but that other 30%(depending on the ride), I like having it. But thats just me.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Are you using its own head unit, or a GPS?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

wgscott said:


> Are you using its own head unit, or a GPS?


I use it with an edge 1000.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I just picked up my first head unit -- edge 25, which is also compatible. I am trying to decide if I need something more (maybe 520). (See the losing my virginity thread in the unlikely event you want more details.)


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> I'm with you, I don't see its utility at all. You are going to rely on that thing to know where vehicles are? Not me. I don't use a mirror, but at least a mirror is showing you reality, not a scenario based on a sequence of programming. I drive almost exclusively using my mirrors for rearward and side viewing. Good stuff. They work great. And again, if someone is looking at their lap texting and they are going to drill you, this isn't going to help one bit. Unless this thing can predict the future? Odds of this making you safer out there have got to be incredibly small.


good post

I am usually pro-gadget. but I am befuddled by this one, esp given the extra bulk and the existence of better cheaper tech (mirror)

I prefer using my Fly6 video-light unit. if I get blitzed then there is a good chance the offending driver gets jail from the evidence. Then long term, all the dashcam and rear bike cams will come into more drivers' awareness as a possible deterrent. well I can have hope


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I can see why people have a hard time seeing why it's useful, all I can say is give it a try. And maybe it's not helpful for everyone.

I use it on almost every ride and definitely feel safer for it. At the very least more aware of my surroundings. You still have to use your eyes, ears, brain... this thing helps, though.

One thing in particular it helps me with is prepping to make a left turn. Yes, you ABSOLUTELY need to still turn your head and check before making the actual lane change, but with this thing on I find I don't need to do it 10 times first.

And for a lot of us we are not just riding on the shoulder... when you're in the middle of the road and need to get over, Varia does help give you a heads up.


----------



## RollingBarge (Apr 5, 2012)

I love it; paired with 520. 

Does not at all replace looking back but does give a nice ring when you are in the zone on a lonely road to reduce the surprise of a cars buzzing by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't have the system, but my riding partner does.

An interesting side benefit is that when I am following him, I get an indirect indicator of car locations when I see his rear light increase.

Additionally, I can usually hear his audible warnings if it isn't too windy when I am in front of him.

I think the system has value, but I like my mirror (when I remember to grab it) for a cheaper alternative. If money was no concern, I would get a Varia too since I think it does offer some good use.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Almost all of my rides are on hilly windy roads in the Santa Cruz mountains. I hate getting surprised by cars, especially when I am trying not to die on a descent, and we have what are supposed to be ideal conditions for these: Infrequent cars, with a lot of hybrids and electrics whose road noise is limited. I am hoping it will work with the Edge 25. Here is a DC Rainmaker photo:










It is rather minimalistic...


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Did my first ride with it paired to my edge 1000. My riding buddy also paired his 1000 to it, so we both had the display going. We found it very useful. I echo what other have said. Perhaps the form factor could be better, but it definitely ups the safety and situational awareness factor.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

pittcanna said:


> So DC rainmaker has his full review up.
> 
> Garmin Varia Bike Radar System In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker


Geez man, don't be posting sh!t from people who have actual experience. I'm pretty sure that's not allowed on RBR.

It is a bit telling that rainmaker addresses knee-jerk Ludditism in his review and points out that they are almost always folks with no real experience.

Thanks for posting the review (still not gonna keep me from recommending a lifetime ban for the indiscretion).


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I just blew away the remainder of my REI dividend and placed an order.




I'm trying to figure out how it could be mounted on the back of a rack.

One idea I had is to re-purpose this:










Anyone have a better idea?

The rack has two center holes, FWIW.

cf: Link


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

On my ride and descent today I realized the value of this device. Mottled sunlight combined with no shoulders and rockfall debris made the descent a little sketchy. Rock faces made it difficult to determine if the noise was coming only from the approaching car or partially from behind. It would have been good on the slower sections to know with certainty about the distance of the cars approaching from behind as it would have made rockfall avoidance decisions easier. Also it would have been good to know if multiple cars were gaining from behind (wind noise and passing cars made that impossible.

I think the heads-up display would have been essential because debris in the road required serious and constant concentration. Looking in the mirror was useless and looking down at the 1000 was iffy.

I can see a lot of situations where this thing may have merit.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Took my first ride with it today, paired with my new Garmin Edge 25.

Set up was trivial. The thing was instantly recognized and paired.

The good news is it works. It detected every car that passed me. I had a couple of false positives that very briefly appeared -- three -- two of which I think were instances of the radar picking up my wife behind me. One was unexplainable. They appeared as brief blips, and went away. More common was the detector not beeping or indicating a car until it was almost on top of me. Windy roads seem to limit the effective range quite severely. It worked significantly better on straight roads. Overall, I am a bit less than impressed. Even when detecting a car well in advance, it would appear on the radar a good 3 or 5 seconds after I first heard the car. In exactly one instance, the alert identified a car before I heard it (going downhill at speed). Turned out to be a model citizen driver.

Overall, I think this isn't worth $200. I got it at REI, so I can put it through its paces before I decide to return it. My midwest puritan ethic seems to prevent me from doing that.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad your hearing is better than mine! Give it a few rides, you may find places where it's more useful for you. Funny thing is the more cars there are, the less useful it is because you get to a point where you just know you're in urban traffic.

Is the firmware on it up-to-date?

Hopefully they will nail it with the 2.0 version whenever they release new hardware.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I didn't even realize it had firmware. (The head unit's firmware is up to date.) I plan to play around more with it. I'm just afraid that windy roads in the redwoods aren't its forte.

Garmin: Varia? Rearview Radar Software Update Collection


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

wgscott said:


> I didn't even realize it had firmware. (The head unit's firmware is up to date.) I plan to play around more with it. I'm just afraid that windy roads in the redwoods aren't its forte.
> 
> Garmin: Varia? Rearview Radar Software Update Collection


Did you use Garmin Express to register and update the firmware?


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

No, I haven't tried. I guess I should ...

Are we talking about the light/radar unit itself, or the optional head-unit (which I do not have)?

It doesn't identify the light when I plug it in via USB


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The light / radar unit itself


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

wgscott said:


> I didn't even realize it had firmware. (The head unit's firmware is up to date.) I plan to play around more with it. I'm just afraid that windy roads in the redwoods aren't its forte.
> 
> Garmin: Varia? Rearview Radar Software Update Collection


its radar... winding roads is never going to be it's strong point. Also the car is better detected at speed differences... meaning if the car slows down to keeps the same speed as you .. well harder to detect. Firmware has improved this but still. I find mine very useful... I prefer to use it on all my rides, even riding partners pair with it or listens for sounds.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

wgscott said:


> No, I haven't tried. I guess I should ...
> 
> Are we talking about the light/radar unit itself, or the optional head-unit (which I do not have)?
> 
> It doesn't identify the light when I plug it in via USB


http://static.garmin.com/pumac/Varia_Radar_OM_EN.pdf
Read page 4 of the manual under supports and updates.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

wgscott said:


> I didn't even realize it had firmware. (The head unit's firmware is up to date.) I plan to play around more with it. I'm just afraid that windy roads in the redwoods aren't its forte.
> 
> Garmin: Varia? Rearview Radar Software Update Collection


Are you referring to "windy" roads or "winding" roads?


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> http://static.garmin.com/pumac/Varia_Radar_OM_EN.pdf
> Read page 4 of the manual under supports and updates.


Thanks. Maybe I need to try another USB cable or something.

Edit: 

It turns out it was a bad USB cable. Now syncing works fine, and indeed there is a software update. Thanks for making me persist.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Are you referring to "windy" roads or "winding" roads?


Undulating, windy and through wineries.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't hear great and the cap I wear under my helmet has ear flaps so I find Varia useful for both windy and winding conditions. Mt Diablo is often both. True that the way the radar works limits how soon a car is detected on winding road, though.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I've warmed up to mine. It seems to be more useful on downhills, where I get up enough speed to prevent me from hearing an approaching car (and appreciate the ability to navigate road hazards without having to look back over my shoulder, which has a huge chip on it. Speaking of which, the wife is about to take me to divorce court for buying this thing (with my REI dividend, no less).


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been thinking about getting one of the radar units. I'm very hard of hearing and usually don't know of cars or trucks till they blow by me. But I've been noting on my last few rides I only look down at my computer every 10-20 minutes or so. Does anyone here have a Edge 1000 with the sound , how loud is it? If it's not very loud it won't help me very much.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I'd say it's loud enough...whether thats loud enough for you...? But when I cant hear anything but wind noise and a truck sneaks up on you, I can clearly hear the beep from the 1000.

edit: I think its the same beep as start/stop/lap.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Per other threads, Gen 2 radar just announced and available soon. Radar tech doesn't sound any better but the light and general shape of the unit supposedly are.

Garmin RTL510

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/601468


----------



## 863bike (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a Garmin Varia and like it a lot. The real benefit is being able to tell you how many cars are approaching from behind. I ride on country roads a lot and I can always hear when a car is approaching. Generally, after the car passes I kind of relax but sometimes times get startled if their is another car right behind the first one. With the Varia, I know when there are multiple cars and if so, not to relax too much after the first one passes. A mirror can't always tell you if there are multiple cars following each other closely. Just my two cents.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

I always assume the car behind me is pulling a trailer and there’s another car behind them.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

walrus said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of the radar units. I'm very hard of hearing and usually don't know of cars or trucks till they blow by me. But I've been noting on my last few rides I only look down at my computer every 10-20 minutes or so. Does anyone here have a Edge 1000 with the sound , how loud is it? If it's not very loud it won't help me very much.


In addition to the moving dots and sound, there ar other visual cues that light up more of the screen when cars are coming as well, just FYI.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Just upgraded to the new version RTL510 and they have really addressed all the issues with the first gen. Vertical form factor, much better light output (now equal to a great rear light), higher sensitivity and better battery life. All good!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

goodboyr said:


> Just upgraded to the new version RTL510 and they have really addressed all the issues with the first gen. Vertical form factor, much better light output (now equal to a great rear light), higher sensitivity and better battery life. All good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I did too and love it. The initial ride was at night with no problems. I plan on getting the smart light also.


----------



## Kuttermax (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm a new adopter to the Varia and recently picked up the RTL510. I'm using a Wahoo Elemnt Bolt, so I ended up getting the model with the included display which I mounted on top of my stem. I left my Bolt out front of my bars. This cockpit set up has worked surprisingly well.

The Varia is really fantastic. I ride a lot of quiet country roads and cars have a tendency to sneak up behind you and often I wouldn't notice them until the last minute. Now I get plenty of warning and this allows me to get over to the side. I've noticed with the flashing rear light that cars seem to be swinging wider around me as well. 

So far the Varia hasn't missed a car. I have had a couple of false positives where it seems to detect a car but then there isn't one, but these events are quite infrequent.

Honestly, I wouldn't want to go back to riding without it. Now if Wahoo would just consider adding support.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I suspect there's technology involved where Garmin would have to allow Wahoo to add support, and may not be so willing to do so.... Glad you like the Varia.


----------



## Kuttermax (Aug 14, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> I suspect there's technology involved where Garmin would have to allow Wahoo to add support, and may not be so willing to do so.... Glad you like the Varia.


Apparently not DCRainmaker commented during his review that Garmin let the door open for other manufacturers to interface with it.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I really want one of these but unless it has a loud audio alarm it's almost useless to me. I rarely look down to check my speed or time, and when I do it's a very quick glance. I can't take my eyes off the road long enough to watch the dots slowly move up the display. And the times I want it most is when descending at high speeds, over 30 mph and need to know if I can take the whole lane safely or some idiot is trying to pass me. At those speeds I can't take my eyes off the road for more than a millisecond. Do the 520, 520+ or the stand alone display have a loud alert?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Depends what you have, but its the same beep as he lap/start/stop, if you can hear those, then there you go (as I said before). Don't think the 520's have any different beeps to the 1000.


----------



## Kuttermax (Aug 14, 2011)

walrus said:


> I really want one of these but unless it has a loud audio alarm it's almost useless to me. I rarely look down to check my speed or time, and when I do it's a very quick glance. I can't take my eyes off the road long enough to watch the dots slowly move up the display. And the times I want it most is when descending at high speeds, over 30 mph and need to know if I can take the whole lane safely or some idiot is trying to pass me. At those speeds I can't take my eyes off the road for more than a millisecond. Do the 520, 520+ or the stand alone display have a loud alert?


I use the stand alone display and can confirm I hear it beat despite riding with a single earphone that is usually playing a podcast at speeds typically between 20 - 25 mph on the flats. It's a sharp tone that's easy to hear. Perhaps someone with high frequency hearing loss code have an issue. The way the stand alone display is set up, it literally just takes a glance to see what it going on. It really is well designed and I've been really impressed how it works.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

walrus said:


> I really want one of these but unless it has a loud audio alarm it's almost useless to me. I rarely look down to check my speed or time, and when I do it's a very quick glance. I can't take my eyes off the road long enough to watch the dots slowly move up the display. And the times I want it most is when descending at high speeds, over 30 mph and need to know if I can take the whole lane safely or some idiot is trying to pass me. At those speeds I can't take my eyes off the road for more than a millisecond. Do the 520, 520+ or the stand alone display have a loud alert?


Can't speak to the 520, but my 820 and 1030 both are loud enough to be heard at 25mph.


----------

